# me riding english



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Its kinda hard to really tell what you are doing wrong from just one picture, but you need to move your hands up your reins about 7 inches. Your hands should be above your horses withers, or a little further up his/her neck.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

That is the only good side pic i have. but i will work on the reins. so used to riding in western. thanksl


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

No problem. I have the opposite problem. I hold my reins to tight because I used to ride english, and now I am mostly all western. Hah


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

woahhhhhh heels WAY too far forward. put them under you, so you dont have to make such an effort in, lets say, posting to the trot


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

i ride mostly western, so i guess im critiquing a bit wrong lol. your heels aren't that far foreward, as that'd b a HUGE red flag if you were riding Western lol!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

okay so heals foward and hands down the reins i got it now! haha it helps to talk to people who know what they are doing.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok there's a few things you need to get right, hehe 

*YOUR HANDS*
Relax your hands! Turn them so you can see your finger nails, and have them vertical, so your little fingers are on the bottom and thumbs on top of your pointing fingers. And yes, shorten your reins ALOT  Then hold your hands a little more forward, just before the saddle and maybe a cm. more down.

*YOUR POSITION*
Sit up straight! You're curving your lower back! Imagine there's a thread at the top your head and someone's pulling at it. Curve your back a bit, shoulders more back and stomach and chest out  Sit on your bottom and dont stick it out  ...And remember to stay relaxed. You look a bit tense.

*YOUR LEGS*
You have your heels down which is good. But you legs are too much forward! This could also be because your position isnt exactly accurate. There should be a vertical line from your ear, to the back of your lower back and down to the back of your heels:








So take your legs a bit more back, but keep your heels down! Sometimes lengthening the stirrups a bit helps. I see you're riding in an all-round saddle which looks more like a jumping saddle, so it might be more difficult, but try nevertheless 

Otherwise you look great!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> Ok there's a few things you need to get right, hehe
> 
> *YOUR HANDS*
> Relax your hands! Turn them so you can see your finger nails, and have them vertical, so your little fingers are on the bottom and thumbs on top of your pointing fingers. And yes, shorten your reins ALOT  Then hold your hands a little more forward, just before the saddle and maybe a cm. more down.
> ...


Agree with the above!

Also:
Try and not ride with a halter on, with an english bridle it will fit best without the halter
Your saddle looks too small to me but hey if thats what you have to work with then you are all good


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

okay that helps alot ! my saddle does fit it is jut my fat butt. thanks so much!!!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with most have been said. 

Don't hold your hands near your stomach, they should be balanced somewhere over the horses withers. Just think, where they are now, if your horse threw up his head and tried to take of, you couldn't pull the reins, because you would have nowhere to go  

My old instructer used to say their should be a line from ear to shoulder to hip to heel - the should all be on the same vertical line. You could probably drop your stirrups a hole which might make it a little easier. He used to say imagine there was string down there or something, I don't know, its been a long time. 

Also, with your reins, it might be a little strange getting used to riding with a contact if thats not what your used to. In fact, you may find the reins slipping, so reins with little notchy things might help. That way you can decide of your notch, and if you slip back a little, you know you have and correct it  

Sit back more, but if you try and sort of get a line going like little picture in Vicizmax's post then that should sort itself out.


----------



## huntergirl84 (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with the previous critiques, as you can see, the straight line from your shoulders, down through your elbows and heels is broken. While your lower leg certainly needs to come back, I might blame your saddle for that. It looks like you have a strong long, it's just not in the right place b/c the seat of the saddle is a bit small and the leg flaps are too far forward. I suspect this has caused you to perch/ tip forward with your upper body and caused that too-far-in front-of-you leg position. There is just no way to correct your position if your saddle is "forcing you" into the incorrect position...I myself had an issue with this where my saddle didn't fit properly and resulted in my leg being too far forward. I might suggest going to a local tack shop to assist in determining what saddle size fits you (and of course, make sure it fits your horse too!). If there aren't any tack shops nearby with an expert that can help you, perhaps check online as to how you could measure yourself.


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

Aside from previous comments, where's your other hand?! Both hands on the reins please :lol:


----------

